# Chronically skinny goat



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to be the guy who got the 3 pack goats and all the gear from the lady in Bozeman. Two goats are 9 and one is 8. My question is that one of the goats has been skinny since he was little. The other two boys are around 250 lbs. The previous owner thought it might be related to him ripping a scur of his head when he was younger. She has had him since birth, took proper care of him(regular worming, vacinations, etc.), worked with a vet to see what they could figure out, but to no avail.
If there is nothing to be done I like him and will keep him but if we could turn him into a productive goat citizen that would be even better..


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

What is his breed?
Dairy goats can appear skinny yet
be in good physical condition. 

Still able to pack. Just lighter loads.
It all comes down to condition, stamina,
ability. Just my 4 cents worth. 

When are you going to post some photos
of your new additions. 

R.


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

They are 50-50 Alpine Saanen Cross. Two of them are skinny but healthy, one of them is skinny with the inability to gain any weight. The owner was a good care taker and said she worked with a vet to try to figure out what was wrong. They gave him something to activate his digestive tract and it worked a little but he has never been able to be healthy enough to pack anything more than lunch. He does not seem to have any other symptoms. He eats pretty good and is very good at trying not to go pack in his pen. I just thought I would give the forum a shot. I will try to post pictures tonight.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Another Question. How old is the skinny goat?


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

*Thin goat*

My buddy has a one that way- most of the goat herders we have talked to- say that just the way is- goats checks out fine just never going to be a pack goat.


----------

